# A-MAZE-N Products Hits 25,000th Order



## tjohnson (Nov 13, 2014)

*Today, we hit a HUGE milestone at *

*A-MAZE-N Products*

*Our 25,000th order was just placed, and it was from a Member of SMF*

*Thanks to all of you who supported our company for the past 5 years!*
 

*It's been a fun ride!*

*Keep your eyes open for an upcoming contest on SMF*

*Daily Winners*

*Grand Prize Winner*


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 13, 2014)

Congrats Todd


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 13, 2014)

Great job.

I am placing a order tomorrow.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Nov 13, 2014)

Congratulations!   My Maverick 733 order is coming in shortly.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 13, 2014)

Congrats Todd and Rhonda!!


----------



## b-one (Nov 13, 2014)

Congrats, I hope to see a box from you for Christmas!


----------



## java (Nov 13, 2014)

You hit that milestone thru your hard work. and your honest way of doing business,(along with a great product).

Congadultions!!!!! You earned it

Ed


----------



## litterbug (Nov 13, 2014)

Congratulations. 
   It goes to show hard work and dedication with great customer service pays off. Hopefully you put a little something extra with the always something extra that you always do, into that individuals order.


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 13, 2014)

You da man!

I use my amnts all the time!!!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 13, 2014)

Congratulations! When you announced the 10,000Th order I had just got my order. Now your announcing 25,000Th order. Well I just got my order last week. As always a GREAT product and customer service. You need to take Ronda out to eat. In fact if you will take her out to eat you can bill me for it on the credit card I just paid with. Heaven knows your little gadget has made plenty of fine meals for me and my family. Hows that for an offer? You paid it forward so I will return the favor since I can't come north to take both of you out. Use my card and the last 3 are 460. Send me an email and let me know what you billed. 

Happy smoken

David Blair In Mountainburg, Ar.


----------



## seenred (Nov 13, 2014)

Congrats on all your success Todd!  Much deserved...great company with great products!

Red


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 13, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Congratulations! When you announced the 10,000Th order I had just got my order. Now your announcing 25,000Th order. Well I just got my order last week. As always a GREAT product and customer service. You need to take Ronda out to eat. In fact if you will take her out to eat you can bill me for it on the credit card I just paid with. Heaven knows your little gadget has made plenty of fine meals for me and my family. Hows that for an offer? You paid it forward so I will return the favor since I can't come north to take both of you out. Use my card and the last 3 are 460. Send me an email and let me know what you billed.
> Happy smoken
> David Blair In Mountainburg, Ar.



I doubt Todd will take you on that offer... But you get points for making it!!!


----------



## flareside92 (Nov 13, 2014)

Congratulations Todd!


----------



## nimrod (Nov 13, 2014)

I just received one at the South Florida Gathering last weekend.

 Thank you for sponsoring the group and congratulations on your milestone!

 Craig


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 14, 2014)

That's A-MAZE-N Todd. Congrats on the milestone.


----------



## stovebolt (Nov 14, 2014)

It's well deserved. Congratulations.

Chuck


----------



## allen (Nov 14, 2014)

Congrats Todd, I use mine all the time


----------



## wolfman1955 (Nov 14, 2014)

Congrats Todd and Rhonda!!
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## rod mcnair (Nov 14, 2014)

Congratulations Todd, you and your wife  have done an outstanding job.

the old scot


----------



## red dog (Nov 14, 2014)

TJohnson said:


> *Today, we hit a HUGE milestone at *​*A-MAZE-N Products*​ ​*Our 25,000th order was just placed, and it was from a Member of SMF*​ ​ ​*Thanks to all of you who supported our company for the past 5 years!*
> ​ ​*It's been a fun ride!*​ ​ ​ ​*Keep your eyes open for an upcoming contest on SMF*​*Daily Winners*​*Grand Prize Winner*​


Thank you for providing us with such great products and equally great service. You truly deserve your success!


----------



## squirrel (Nov 14, 2014)

Congrats Todd and crew! You have awesome products!


----------



## bear55 (Nov 14, 2014)

Todd,

Well done sir.


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 14, 2014)

java said:


> You hit that milestone thru your hard work. and your honest way of doing business,(along with a great product).
> 
> Congadultions!!!!! You earned it
> 
> Ed


Yep, I second that. Goes to show that hard work and honesty still have a place in American business, despite what you hear on the news.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 14, 2014)

I used your pellets and the smoker for the first time last weekend. All I can say is AWESOME PRODUCT !!!!!!!!


----------



## ibbones (Nov 15, 2014)

Another WooHoo and Congrats from a Happy AMNPS user.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 15, 2014)

Well done Todd. With your customer service and great product I am not surprised.

Here's to the next 25,000


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 15, 2014)

Congrats Todd !!   Thanks for all you contribute to this site !  :beercheer:


----------



## old bones (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats Todd,    I'm low on Apple and Oak pellets so you'll be hearing from us next week.


----------

